# Cycleing a nano tank



## reefgirl1027 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi guys, i have been cycleing a 8g. for a month now, i was wondering how long should you cycle before adding invert. should i wait another 2 months then add invert. Then wait another 3 months to add a fish? Also how many invert. should i add to my tank?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Time is not the question. You need some test kits and start checking your parameters. Once they are all in line, let the fun begin.  

How many inverts? What are you looking to stock in the 8g?


----------



## reefgirl1027 (Jun 29, 2008)

i was thinking of a cleaning crew & snails, not sure cause new at this. i will be putting one fish in probably a firefish or a watchman & a pistal shrimp


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Test your parameters.

At first, there should be ammonia.

Then you should detect Nitrite

After that, you should detect Nitrate.

If you are detecting Nitrate, but 0 Nitrite and 0 Ammonia - your tank is cycled.


----------



## reefgirl1027 (Jun 29, 2008)

*cycleing a nano tank*

Ok, well right now after a month since i've been testing every week all readings are 0. So i guess what you mean is keep testing til i get a rise in one of the readings?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Go ahead and add some inverts then. Just add a few at a time, and keep testing. You should see a rise in nitrate if all is well. If you see ammonia...your tank isn`t cycled or your filter sucks.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

To me I never understand why everyone adds their clean-up crew first ?  Do you have visible algae yet?

Maybe it's because people view these little creatures as expendable and a way to test their water?


----------



## reefgirl1027 (Jun 29, 2008)

i don't want to add anything before i know for sure my tank is cycled. Yes i have algie on the glass & some started on the rocks a little bit. i have asked this question on alot of forums cause i'm new at this & want to get this right. Everything i've read doesn't talk clearly about cycleing, even the guy at the fish store just told me to cycle for a month then add fish, likely i'm checking it out before rushing into it. i think i will also go get some books. Never new this sait water stuff is more detailed then fresh.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

If you do have algae growth then adding some snails wouldn't hurt. The thing about cycling is there is no time limit and no matter whether it is a new tank or two years old, the parameters can look good one day and bad the next and take some time to fall back in line. Depending on your LFS I would do your own research as you are (good job). I was in a store once (won't name any names) where a guy was purchasing a 90G and setting it up as a salt water tank, I followed the guy around cause I saw he had a huge wet/dry filter (megaflo) with bioballs that pretty much sit dusty on all the LFS's shelves. On his cart he also had this high end wet-dry canister filter so I chimed in, gave my two cents and was asked politely to go away. I told the guy to meet me outside after I made my purchase. The guys shopping list the store had established was very funny ($3500 +). I rewrote the list for him and gave him my email address, sadly to never hear from him again :-( I wonder if he ended up going back inside and spent the $$$. Sorry, wow, a little story time hehehehe


----------

